# Concrete countertop, cast sink ideas.



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I want to start practicing some cast countertops to see what I can do.

Naturally I only have my place to start on, but it's ok because my counters suck.

Anyway I want to begin making the form/mold for my tiny bathroom counter, but I want the sink to be seamless and cast into the counter, shape doesn't really matter I can come up with something interesting, but I was wondering what I can use to make it, I'm afraid of sanding foam to shape because of all the snow that could get into my concrete.

Would sanded foam covered with tape or poly work ok?

What have you guys seen or used.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Fiberglass is best. You can use foam, bondo and sand smoothen


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

sit:

I'd Google concrete countertops. There are some really good guys out there that have already made many of the mistakes you need to avoid. If you're serious, I'd take some of the training. It would have to pay for itself on the first job.

I just spent four hours removing the spots from and polishing a concrete island. She ran out of budget before I could do the rest and even fill the pinholes from the lack of vibration when casting.

These are pictures of the concrete countertop before I refinished:
















After:








That's a reflection on the right, not a blotch.








The big pit in the first pic is filled here.








There were too many pits to fill with CA; I hit the big ones. I used a 300, 500, 1000 pads and MB20 on a hard felt Dani (www.danidesigns.com) pad to take out the 1000 marks. I put the Mikta speed at about 2 (I hate throwing crap all over) and really leaned into it. It sucked down some sealer.
Fourteen square feet took about four hours.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I didn't even think about fiberglass and resin. A little messy but certainly workable. I really wanted to mess with it this winter but I have to finish putting up my garage so I can get the mold built but I shouldn't pour until i have a good work area in my garage, which currently needs a floor poured (the cobblers children have no shoes I guess, play in the mud all year and I can't even get a measly 11 yards at my house)

I like that top Kowboy looks really nice. What appeals to me about them is how much is actually possible. I got interested about 6 years ago when on a whim I bought that Cheng guy's countertop book and video at the bookstore. 

I was hoping to try some crazy ideas right in my own house during the winter (bought a new mixer this year, need to put that sucker to work) and if I can actually make something happen my parents are interested, then I would feel comfortable getting paid to make one after doing theirs.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

GFRC is the way to go. I will be doing a sink in the next few days. I'll try and take pictures and get them up for you.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kowboy said:


> Fourteen square feet took about four hours.


I've often wondered about the costs vs. just using stone.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CO762 said:


> I've often wondered about the costs vs. just using stone.


I think for just a plain shaped countertop granite trumps concrete for overall value.

But the awesome thing with concrete is the inlays, shapes and colors you can create with peanuts for additional cost.

For my own house though concrete is definitely the way to go. The concrete is basically free. I have the mixer and stone and sand right outside. I just have to work up a color and plasticizer for it, then work on my form in the basement as time allows. I can't see ever being able to afford granite for myself.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> *I think for just a plain shaped countertop granite trumps concrete for overall value.*
> 
> But the awesome thing with concrete is the inlays, shapes and colors you can create with peanuts for additional cost.
> 
> For my own house though concrete is definitely the way to go. The concrete is basically free. I have the mixer and stone and sand right outside. I just have to work up a color and plasticizer for it, then work on my form in the basement as time allows. I can't see ever being able to afford granite for myself.


I've got to take exception to that statement. You may find that granite is less expensive than concrete for a plain slab of either, but it doesn't speak to the value. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

DavidC said:


> I've got to take exception to that statement. You may find that granite is less expensive than concrete for a plain slab of either, but it doesn't speak to the value.
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


I have to say that if I was getting a regular square countertop with a nice polish I would choose granite over concrete.

But it's apples to apples arguing different tastes or opinions. 

My house is still getting concrete all the way through.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> But the awesome thing with concrete is the inlays, shapes and colors you can create with peanuts for additional cost.
> 
> For my own house though concrete is definitely the way to go. The concrete is basically free.


That's what I'm thinking also. We can do it cheap because, well, we can do it and have the tools. People that can afford to have a custom concrete counter put in, I figure most of those would go for 3cm granite. Those that can't afford that, do 2. Now they have thin slab sections, complete with apron/backsplash.

I view concrete counters as an artsy niche or something mason/concrete types do for their own place and/or friends.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

You cant run fiber optics through stone.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Hey guys, I want to start practicing some cast countertops to see what I can do.
> 
> Naturally I only have my place to start on, but it's ok because my counters suck.
> 
> ...


In answer to original question you may want to try preitech.com They make and supply pretty much anything concrete formish for countertops.


----------



## Point of Views (Aug 21, 2009)

We've done more than a dozen integral concrete sinks with various methods (for kitchen and bathroom vanities). We've made rubber molds, fibreglass molds, melamine molds and hi density styrofoam molds. If you plan to re-use the mold many times, then I would recommend making it with either rubber or fibreglass (both work well, but I prefer the fibreglass). But if you plan to do a one off, the easiest way is to make a hi density styrofoam mold. The beauty of styrofoam is that you can sand it to any size and shape that you can think of (use a fine grit sandpaper - about 220 in a RO sander, so you don't tear the styrofoam to pieces). If you're worried about the concrete picking up small particles from the styrofoam, vacuum the mold and coat with water based urethane (haven't found this necessary since we usually polish the surface anyway). The styrofoam mold can only be used once, since you'll destroy it when removing it from the cast concrete. If you are wet casting, you will probably need a hat to hold concrete in position. You should also use some laddur wire to reinforce the top. I'd put pictures on here but don't know how.

Good Luck


----------



## CMConstruction (Apr 3, 2011)

*Mix Design*

I've been wanting to try this for years. I've spent time in the concrete field and have to tools and the skills to pull it off (I think) but can't get my hands on a good mix design. I'm thinking about going to SanFran to take Buddy Rhodes course. I like his pressed technique.


----------

